# international flying tips for parents with a toddler



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

my family and i are moving to maadi in the summer (hopefully- we've had the move date pushed back since the protests)

i have a toddler and was wondering if y'all had any travel tips for me to keep in mind. my toddler is too young to really care about tv, so bringing a portable dvd player won't help.

any advice appreciated. most stuff i find online is pretty basic and not so helpful, and i figured a forum with expats would be the best place to ask




also,

i recently watched a movie called Cairo Time where a lady was followed by a large group of men while walking through Cairo. She was appropriately dressed, but i guess her long blonde hair made her stand out. The men were being very rude and whispering things in her ear. Is this common? If so, what should you do? The lady in the movie just went into a store and the crowd died down.

Thank you for all your help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tt05 said:


> my family and i are moving to maadi in the summer (hopefully- we've had the move date pushed back since the protests)
> 
> i have a toddler and was wondering if y'all had any travel tips for me to keep in mind. my toddler is too young to really care about tv, so bringing a portable dvd player won't help.
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum

It has been many many years since I have flown with a toddler and the only think I can think of is to remember to have his/her favourite blanket on hand.


Yes it is very common and hair colour doesn't matter.


----------



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you for the quick response.


Sucks that is common. If I have my 15 month old with me and am followed by a group of men saying who knows what and grabbing at me i'm going to lose my mind on them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tt05 said:


> thank you for the quick response.
> 
> 
> Sucks that is common. If I have my 15 month old with me and am followed by a group of men saying who knows what and grabbing at me i'm going to lose my mind on them.


whispering their dirty thoughts as they pass you is quite common and they always get up real close, there is no such thing as personal space


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

tt05 said:


> thank you for the quick response.
> 
> 
> Sucks that is common. If I have my 15 month old with me and am followed by a group of men saying who knows what and grabbing at me i'm going to lose my mind on them.


if hes still feeding try to feed whilst taking off and landing due to ear problems.
as for harassment its better not rise to it,and i did that recently i went into a shop and bought a thermos and oil dispenser.but good advice you can go into a shop not buying is not a problem.
im a grandmother so it was obviously my looks and figure they were going after.


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

I have read good advice on here from a flight attendant (but can't for the life of me find the post) about flying with toddlers so it's worth searching it out.. I do remember he said that crying was the way that babies equalised the difference in pressure in their ears that is felt in flight. so although it can be a little awkward on a cramped flight it isn't such a bad thing that them to cry..


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

tt05 said:


> thank you for the quick response.
> 
> 
> Sucks that is common. If I have my 15 month old with me and am followed by a group of men saying who knows what and grabbing at me i'm going to lose my mind on them.


I live in Maadi Degla, and I haven't been groped on the street, but have had a couple of taxi drivers touch my leg just before I exited the cab. I yelled at them and scared the crap out of them! (Don't mess with Texans!)

Have you taken your child on a long car ride? What did you do in the car to entertain him/her? Does music sooth? If so, load your iPod with your child's favorite tunes! Stuffed animals sometimes help....


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> I live in Maadi Degla, and I haven't been groped on the street, but have had a couple of taxi drivers touch my leg just before I exited the cab. I yelled at them and scared the crap out of them! (Don't mess with Texans!)
> 
> Have you taken your child on a long car ride? What did you do in the car to entertain him/her? Does music sooth? If so, load your iPod with your child's favorite tunes! Stuffed animals sometimes help....


as a female never get into a taxi that has occupants in already and never sit in the front,never pay till your all out standing .


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

bat said:


> as a female never get into a taxi that has occupants in already and never sit in the front,never pay till your all out standing .


FYI--There was no one in the taxi except the driver and I NEVER pay until I exit the cab.....


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Coloring books, crayons, new and old favourite story books, sticker books, play dough and rolling pin and cutters, fuzzy felt, put it in a new ruck sack with favourite soft toy, drink, snacks etc and give it to your child after take off  the new toys, books and snacks will hopefully keep him happy


----------

